# utliser l’application fichiers sans iCloud.



## guymauve (26 Août 2018)

Bonjour, est-il possible de se connecter avec fichiers à des dossiers de son mac qui ne sont pas sur iCloud ?

Merci.


----------



## Gwen (26 Août 2018)

Non puisque la synchronisation de fichier passe par iCloud justement.


----------



## Chris K (26 Août 2018)

guymauve a dit:


> Bonjour, est-il possible de se connecter avec fichiers à des dossiers de son mac qui ne sont pas sur iCloud ?
> 
> Merci.



Pas à ma connaissance.

J’ai créé sur mon Mac des dossiers partagés via un serveur WebDAV (en tapant quelques commandes dans le terminal).
Cela n’apparaît pas directement dans Fichier, mais je peux par exemple créé depuis mon iPad un document Pages sur mon Mac (depuis l’exploreur de Fichiers quand j’ouvre Pages). Très limité donc.

iOS 12 ne semble apporter rien de nouveau dans ce domaine.


----------



## guymauve (26 Août 2018)

Ok merci. Je vais regarder du côté de l’application Documents alors. 

Il me semble que c’est configurable  ... mais je vais chercher.


----------



## Gwen (27 Août 2018)

Ça ne peut pas être configurable sans iCloud puisque le principe est de mettre un document dans un dossier partagé qui lui même est synchronisé avec iCloud. Sinon, il ne faut pas passer par l'application Fichier. Là, oui, il y a peut-être des solutions. 


Mais bon, pourquoi s'embêter a réinventé la roue ?


----------



## guymauve (27 Août 2018)

Le but est de décharger mes raw sur mon mac et de pouvoir faire un premier tri sur mon iPad. 

Si c’est dans iCloud ça bouffe mon espace et ma bande passante.


----------



## guymauve (29 Août 2018)

Bon j’ai réussi à travailler sur des fichiers de mon mac à partir de mon iPad en utilisant sftp sur l’application Document. 

Le souci est que Document ne sait pas lire les raw...

Bref retour case départ.


----------



## Chris K (29 Août 2018)

guymauve a dit:


> Bon j’ai réussi à travailler sur des fichiers de mon mac à partir de mon iPad en utilisant sftp sur l’application Document.
> 
> Le souci est que Document ne sait pas lire les raw...
> 
> Bref retour case départ.



Salut,

Fais un test avec l’application FileExplorer. Chez moi elle affiche les miniatures des fichiers DNG.


----------



## guymauve (29 Août 2018)

Les nef aussi c’est donc une chouette appli


----------



## USB09 (3 Septembre 2018)

guymauve a dit:


> Bonjour, est-il possible de se connecter avec fichiers à des dossiers de son mac qui ne sont pas sur iCloud ?
> 
> Merci.


Il suffit dans les réglages des applications / stockage des documents/ sélectionner SUR MON IPAD. 
Par contre pour créer des dossiers neutres, il vous faut une application qui le permette.


----------



## USB09 (3 Septembre 2018)

guymauve a dit:


> Bon j’ai réussi à travailler sur des fichiers de mon mac à partir de mon iPad en utilisant sftp sur l’application Document.
> 
> Le souci est que Document ne sait pas lire les raw...
> 
> Bref retour case départ.



Pour faire simple tu as ceci, c’est un gestionnaires spécial photo
Photo Manager Pro 5 de « Skyjos Co., Ltd. » https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/photo-manager-pro-5/id1076480192?mt=8


----------



## soiziclecros (7 Septembre 2018)

Je viens d’esssayer avec FTP-manager, ça marche je vois tous mes fichiers.
C’est bon pour regarder des jpg mais pour les Raw la lenteur est insupportable, je me vois pas les trier ainsi.
J’utilise PHOTO MANAGER 5pro 5  avec bonheur


----------

